# Hathcock Target Sniper issues



## TastelikeSnozberries

A while ago I got a Hathcock from Bill Hays, and while it looks awesome and feels very comfortable to hold, I quite literally cannot hit with it. I'm not the most accurate shooter, but from around 30 feet I can get 7/10 consistently on a soda can. from both 15 and 30, I went no joke 0 for 100 in one shooting session. I am determined to shoot with this slingshot, Bill Hays wields this thing with precision from 100 feet, clearly I am doing something wrong. Any advice from people who own an HTS or at least shoot often sideways like it is designed for? I'm not asking to cut cards, but to shoot just like my others would be nice, I hate having such a nice slingshot go to waste

EDIT: I realized I should probably roughly describe how I'm shooting, I have the flatbands attached through the fork and am holding it sideways in my left hand, with the fork tips perpendicular to the ground. when I pull on the bands, I notice a slight indentation appears on the top band as it draws into the groove cut for OTT shooting. I pull to an anchor at the corner of my mouth and have tried ammo varying from 00 buck to .44 lead with no noticeable difference so I have been sticking to the 00 buck.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, can't help you just yet, but I literally ordered a HTS from Bill while typing this. I have no idea how long it will take to arrive in my country but once it's here and I have made my first 100 shots with it, I will gladly let you know.

cheers


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Have you seen this?


----------



## Rayshot

Whenever I find my shots not hitting near enough to what I expect/should I try to asses first is it a bad day, like golf, (me) or my band/tube setup that is amiss (no pun intended). Even with a new catty only a few to several shots I can tell if is me or the bands. If you can't tell that it is simply getting the hang of the new catty, take the bands off and try them on another catty to be sure your band set up is ok. Then accurately and carefully put them back on the Hatchcock.

I have noticed that when I pick up a Hayes catty with the specialized tips, I shoot a few to several good shots, even bulls eyes from 60 feet with it and then I my accuracy goes to pot. I know it is the unfamiliarity of the catty. I simply haven't practiced with it enough to maintain accurate shooting after several shots. Therefore in this case I know it isn't the bands or the catty *it is me*. Especially since every time I pick it up and shoot it I am good at the beginning.

I feel that when a shooter gets to a certain degree of competency he will likely be able to shoot nearly any catty well in time, but, because each of us being unique, a catty may not be the best for us. The catty may be absolutely the best for someone else and for some reason it isn't what works the best for us, or we like the best.

Lastly, I recently talked with a member here and he was getting fliers and he found it was the new method he tied his pouch to the bands was the culprit.


----------



## Bill Hays

Now, you know, since that was a 2nd and a giveaway piece to you... I did not test the bandset. So it's probably a problem with the matching of the bandset to the ammo selection. 00 Buck is a bit light for 1" straight cut theraband, and it's also a touch small for Tex's pouches.
Make sure you're lining everything thing up right first, and make sure the bands are even and attached straight as well... try using heavier ammo.. then you should be okay.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

Thanks to everybody for the advice, I'll be sure to give it a try and let you know how it goes


----------



## shooter452

I have found when shooting through the forks my anchor point must be moved lower than for other types. Are the shots all over the place or missing consistently high, low, left, or right?


----------



## Rayshot

Bill Hays said:


> Now, you know, since that was a 2nd and a giveaway piece to you... I did not test the bandset. So it's probably a problem with the matching of the bandset to the ammo selection. 00 Buck is a bit light for 1" straight cut theraband, and it's also a touch small for Tex's pouches.
> Make sure you're lining everything thing up right first, and make sure the bands are even and attached straight as well... try using heavier ammo.. then you should be okay.


And there you have it. Always check the bands, ties, pouch, yourself etc., because the catty never changes.

Sorry Bill if my wording wasn't the best. It bothered me all day when I thought about how my words could have potential in someone's mind to be slighting your catty or design. You and I, and many others know we and the band sets are what vary not the catty. I finally got around to this comment.


----------



## marblemadness

sounds like a catapult version of PBKAC (computer tech's way of discreetly reporting that the Problem is Between Keyboard and Chair)

keep shootin' and get comfortable with it. remember, it's not just the weapon, it's the warrior! a slingshot with all the bells and whistles like braces, stabilizers, FO or even laser sights, self centering fork etc. is only as good as the shooter holding it.

you got a nice catty, but it's up to you to bring out its potential! best of luck.


----------



## M.J

After shooting my HTS for a bunch of shots I would find myself losing concentration and canting the fork way forward before the shot, which throws off the aim. Pay attention to wrist position before you shoot. The forks on the HTS aren't all that high but the way one holds it doesn't make for much in the way of support. It's natural to try to push it "out" after several shots to compensate.


----------

